# Kill Triv before good grass wakes up fully?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone used glyphosate on Triv before all of your good grass resumes growth in late Winter or early Spring?


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry I don't have an answer for your question but would you mind posting a few pictures of what your triv is looking like this time of year?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

KHARPS said:


> Sorry I don't have an answer for your question but would you mind posting a few pictures of what your triv is looking like this time of year?


Sure, I can do that. I'll edit this post later and post a picture taken today. It's actually not easy to spot this time of year. but I knew where it was from the Fall.

Here's the photo. Can you spot the Triv? Hint: it's in the center:


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

I plan to try this too, so I am subscribing in the hope that someone comments from experience.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Glyphosate is temperature dependent, meaning it won't be effective in cold weather.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ + the target plant needs to be growing to absorb it. I haven't noticed poa t getting out of dormancy ahead of the rest of my lawn.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> I haven't noticed poa t getting out of dormancy ahead of the rest of my lawn.


I have. Not yet. It's too early. But in a few weeks it'll start.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

@Green you're right, it's not easy to spot in the picture unless you were looking for it. It doesn't appear to be too large of an area. What about cutting it out and dormant seeding?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Consider giving the glyphosate the best chance it has with AMS in the tank, checking the PH to be sure it is under 6 but 5 is great. Adding citric acid to reduce it further if needed, agitating the mixture thoroughly and then lastly adding the glyphosate.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

KHARPS said:


> @Green you're right, it's not easy to spot in the picture unless you were looking for it. It doesn't appear to be too large of an area. What about cutting it out and dormant seeding?


Not right now, but in a few weeks, maybe. Actually, that patch might wait a while, until I can reseed without mud issues. It's the largest one I have to deal with, and may be 3 feet square by the time I get to it. Also have a number of smaller areas.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Consider giving the glyphosate the best chance it has with AMS in the tank, checking the PH to be sure it is under 6 but 5 is great. Adding citric acid to reduce it further if needed, agitating the mixture thoroughly and then lastly adding the glyphosate.


I know we've been through this before, but still a few questions. What do you recommend using to check the pH?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Green said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Consider giving the glyphosate the best chance it has with AMS in the tank, checking the PH to be sure it is under 6 but 5 is great. Adding citric acid to reduce it further if needed, agitating the mixture thoroughly and then lastly adding the glyphosate.
> ...


I use this.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Those cheap electronic pH meters are great, but be aware that if the probe ever dries off they are no longer close to accurate. I use cheap pH strips for occasional use either for aquarium or health use.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone ever added Tenacity into your glyphosate mixture for this purpose? I don't mind doing it if it might improve the kill.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

I have several patches that look like this in my yard


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

It's a good question and/or experiment but pragmatically speaking... if you want to get rid of it dig it out and be done with it. Throw some PRG in the spring and "instapatch"  If you're just looking to perform a chemical experiment... ooook then. :?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone ever added Tenacity into your glyphosate mixture for this purpose? I don't mind doing it if it might improve the kill.


I've thought about this in the past and I'm glad you posted the question. I wonder if the chemical interaction would increase the effectiveness of either of the products.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> It's a good question and/or experiment but pragmatically speaking... if you want to get rid of it dig it out and be done with it. Throw some PRG in the spring and "instapatch"  If you're just looking to perform a chemical experiment... ooook then. :?


@fusebox7, are you implying the glyphosate isn't necessary?

On a side note, I've always wondered, if you spray KBG, won't it translocate through the rhizomes and kill more than you intend outside the area sprayed?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever added Tenacity into your glyphosate mixture for this purpose? I don't mind doing it if it might improve the kill.
> ...


Yeah, I got the idea from @Greendoc/@social port/@Delmarva Keith/@Movingshrub's "soul stealer".


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good question and/or experiment but pragmatically speaking... if you want to get rid of it dig it out and be done with it. Throw some PRG in the spring and "instapatch"  If you're just looking to perform a chemical experiment... ooook then. :?
> ...


What were the outcomes that you noticed? Did it speed up the effects of glypho when tenacity was added?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+, never tried it. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green I was merely suggesting to dig it out if that's the only patch you're talking about here. I don't think glyphosate translocates through rhizomes or stolons or else I am sure triv would be a heck of a lot easier to wipe out.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@fusebox7, good point about the translocation.

I do have a lot of small patches and some large ones. I'm thinking glyphosate or glyphosate plus Tenacity tank mix. Any feedback on the tank mix idea?

Also, I've heard people say they glyphosate 6 inches or even a foot beyond the edge of the patch to make sure they get it all. If I did that, I'd destroy too much lawn. I think I would just hand pull any bits that came back...or possibly use Velocity in a spot spray on it again.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I used Certainty in Western Mass and it killed my Midnight KBG lawn. Maybe it was the temps for August, but it certainly (ha) was not a good solution. 

Velocity is not available anymore at a reasonable cost.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

A few questions:
1) does it make the most sense to do glyphosate AND then dig? Or just one or the other?
2) if both, then how long do I have to wait after glyphosate before digging
3) for those that dig: what do you guys do with all the triv sod with dirt??? I already have a heavy trashcan full from the autumn. I wouldn't want it to spread. This is a small surburban property


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

sam said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> A few questions:
> 1) does it make the most sense to do glyphosate AND then dig? Or just one or the other?
> ...


Great questions. Count me in when you get answers!

Btw, here is something I'm thinking of trying:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7627&p=129054#p129038


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

2 problems with this... 
1- you will kill your good grass along with whatever Triv is not dormant. I've tried this and the kill area was much larger than anticipated for some reason.
2- For a more complete kill you have to wait until all the Triv is awake and growing vigorously before glyphosate apps (early spring). That little patch in the pic is just what's awake right now. There's a lot more where that came from in the same vicinity. The underground stolons lying dormant will not be affected by the gly. They will wake up soon and send up green shoots as usual.

Spraying tenacity with glyphosate is a waste of tenacity, IMO, unless you're doing it for pre-em purposes.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

sam said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> A few questions:
> 1) does it make the most sense to do glyphosate AND then dig? Or just one or the other?
> ...


Do both. Do 2 apps x 7 days apart, then excavate 1" - 2" deep around day 8 or after. Toss that garbage in the trash. Don't compost it. I've seen it growing in sealed top soil bags.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

LIgrass said:


> Toss that garbage in the trash. Don't compost it. I've seen it growing in sealed top soil bags.


Great piece of advice. I always toss weeds and weed seeds in the garbage, so they won't come back to bite me. If I'm running short on time for hand picking weeds (can't get roots and all), I make sure I pull as many seedheads as possible, to deplete the supply.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@LIgrass, I'll wait until the Triv is fully awake, which will probably be early April. I don't mind using a bit of Tenacity if there's a chance of it helping improve the kill...I have more than enough of it. Greendoc mixes them to kill Zoysia, and Triv is just as stubborn. I think I may lightly fertilize the Triv spots a week before killing it, also. I'm going to pull out all the stops...making sure the solution pH is correct, etc. I want it totally dead, even if it takes two apps a month apart. And then I will dig it up and resod with plugs and self-grown tray sod.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)




----------

